# B&S Sprint prime bulb doesn't suck up fuel



## paulhurleyuk (Aug 5, 2011)

Hello,

I have a Briggs and Stratton Sprint 375 (Model 96902 0106-01 93010905) that has run for many years but recently has stopped priming.

When I press the prime bulb in no fuel is squirted, and the prime bulb doesn't fill with fuel when released. I replaced the prime bulb a year ago when it perished, so the bulb itself seems fine. I assume a check valve somewhere is stuck open or closed.

Any one know which valve it might be, or other things to try ?


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Try pumping it more then once quickly and see if it picks up.


----------



## paulhurleyuk (Aug 5, 2011)

No difference. When it was working you could feel the bulb refill with fuel, now I can feel the bulb full of air. If I remove the bulb I can see a ball check valve behind a red plastic ring. Does anyone know if I can remove the ball to clean it ?


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech (Apr 6, 2011)

Remove the primer bulb. Look into the primer housing and locate the 2 holes. Look closer and find the one that has a small ball bearing behind the hole. Take a needle, paperclip, ect and gentle push in on the ball, it should move freely. If this does not work you will need to remove the carb and clean out all the passageways.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

There is a diaphragm located between the carburetor & the fuel tank. If this diaphragm become porous, or deforms and develops a leak, it can cause primer malfunctions. You may want to remove the screws holding the carburetor to the gas tank, and check the condition of this diaphragm. If it is stretched or looks misshapen at all, replace it.


----------

